

Co founder wanted for YCS12 - mrkmcknz

Preferably hacker but designer/business guy would be just as suited if not more with an education background.<p>I'm not funded but financed off my own back, semi-talented hacker, Robot enthusiast (NAO Developer) and believer in better education.<p>Beyond your talent we basically need to work well together and be able to get through the good and hard times.<p>Building a new way of learning beyond the next frontier of "digital text books". I was always told not to learn purely form a text book, so why is digital any better.<p>Engagement and feedback is what is needed. Solution may be herewithin.<p>Email me at mrkmcknz@gmail.com if you think we cold possibly match and get a cool demo polished by the deadline.<p>N.B UK citizen but soon to arrive in the US. Visa not an issue.
======
molsongolden
Any additional details on how you want to approach the
learning/engagement/feedback problem?

